# Alec Bradley Family Blend Alec Bradley Family Blend VR1 Cigar Review - A good straight up cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Alec Bradley Family Blend Alec Bradley Family Blend VR1 Cigar Review - A good straight up cigar*

First, the cap kind of split when I clipped it, even after being in the humidor for a couple months. The burn and draw were both good though. Thi...

Read the full review here: Alec Bradley Family Blend Alec Bradley Family Blend VR1 Cigar Review - A good straight up cigar


----------

